# failed build ports on 10.0-current



## manefesto (Oct 25, 2011)

Cloned system on the other HDD.


```
cd /usr/src
make installworld DESTDIR=/mnt/tmp
make installkernel DESTDIR=/mnt/tmp
cd etc
make distrib-dirs DESTDIR=/mnt/tmp
make distribution DESTDIR=/mnt/tmp
mount -t devfs devfs /mnt/tmp/dev
```
But if chrooted, have problem with building ports, example:

```
.....crop...
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/autosprintf.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gettext.info /usr/local/info/dir
===>   Compressing manual pages for gettext-0.18.1.1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for gettext-0.18.1.1
===>   Returning to build of gmake-3.82
Error: shared library "intl" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gmake.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal.
```
Try to reinstall gettext:


```
manefesto# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for devel/gettext
===>   Deinstalling gettext-0.18.1.1
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libasprintf.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libasprintf.so.0' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libgettextlib-0.18.1.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libgettextlib.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libgettextpo.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libgettextpo.so.5' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libgettextsrc-0.18.1.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libgettextsrc.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libintl.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `gettext-0.18.1.1'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
```

Libs not installed? How to solve the problem?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 25, 2011)

Using FreeBSD CURRENT is for *advanced users and/or developers* who are able to solve these sort of problems, or at least have a clue where to start looking.

The issues you post are fairly basic issues, you didn't mention what steps you already tried, but judging from your post you didn't try any. Based on this, I would say *FreeBSD CURRENT is not intended for you*.

My advice: Use FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE, or if you really have a lot of spare time, maybe try 9.0-RC1 (But remember, this is not a RELEASE version either!).
These should give you significantly less problems and leave you with more time for doing useful stuff with your working FreeBSD machine


----------



## manefesto (Oct 25, 2011)

Problem building *.so files.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2011)

Remember that -CURRENT is now FreeBSD-10.

There are problems with libtool and FreeBSD 10 that break a lot of ports.  See http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2011-October/070765.html and http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2011-October/071032.html.

I would suggest going to 9-STABLE (cvs tag of "RELENG_9") instead of -CURRENT.


----------



## manefesto (Oct 26, 2011)

So, [cmd=]rm -rf /usr/local/* /var/db/ports/* /var/db/pkg/*[/cmd] helped for me =)


----------

